

LastPass now works with Backbone.js and other dynamic login forms - welder
https://twitter.com/WakaTi_me/status/380339965873233920

======
welder
Try the pre-build to see it working with dynamic sites:

[https://lastpass.com/lpp/](https://lastpass.com/lpp/)

